# Grönland ist genial!



## ralle (16. Oktober 2019)

Das wäre mal was - feine Fische !!  
Hast du auch mal im Fjord gefischt ?


----------



## Elmar Elfers (16. Oktober 2019)

ralle schrieb:


> Das wäre mal was - feine Fische !!
> Hast du auch mal im Fjord gefischt ?


Nein, aber ein Kollege war mit einem freien Mitarbeiter zum Dorsch-, Heilbutt- und Rotbarschfischen vor uns dort. Ein unglaublicher Fischreichtum unterm Kiel. Besonders spannend: der Gefleckte Steinbeißer. Davon gab es keinen im Qooqqut-Fjord. Doch die anderen Räuber brachten auch die Ruten in schöne Kurven.


----------



## Salmonidenangler (16. Oktober 2019)

@Elmar Elfers beim Wandern dann aber Iridium Satellitentelefon und Rückholversicherung ned vergessn!
Schöner Bericht aus einem Traumland. Die Wildnis ist allerdings auch nur so unberührt, weil die Infrastruktur so schlecht ist. Das nimmt man allerdings gerne in Kauf, oder?
LG


----------



## ollidi (16. Oktober 2019)

Elmar Elfers schrieb:


> Irgendwann muss ich noch mal nach Grönland.


Sag vorher bescheid. 

Wieder ein schicker Bericht nebst den üblichen kulinarischen Anregungen.


----------



## Elmar Elfers (16. Oktober 2019)

Salmonidenangler schrieb:


> @Elmar Elfers beim Wandern dann aber Iridium Satellitentelefon und Rückholversicherung ned vergessn!
> Schöner Bericht aus einem Traumland. Die Wildnis ist allerdings auch nur so unberührt, weil die Infrastruktur so schlecht ist. Das nimmt man allerdings gerne in Kauf, oder?
> LG


Wenn man hinter die Kulissen schaut, ist vieles echt traurig. Gerade der Alkoholkonsum zu Monatsbeginn, wenn es Geld gibt. Die Infrakstruktur ist begrenzt und das wortwörtlich. Keine Straße führt raus aus Nuuk, weil da einfach nichts mehr kommt. Nur wildes Land. Aber zum Entdecken auf eigene Faust gibt es schöne Ecken. War bereits in der Anfangsphase meiner Planung. Fand dabei einen schönen Artikel über einen, der auch ab Kangerlussuaq los ist. 



ollidi schrieb:


> Sag vorher bescheid.
> 
> Wieder ein schicker Bericht nebst den üblichen kulinarischen Anregungen.



Alles klar   Du kennst mich ja und meinen Hang zum Essen


----------



## rippi (16. Oktober 2019)

Wann kommt denn endlich mal jemand vom Visit Svalbard Stand zu euch?


----------



## Elmar Elfers (17. Oktober 2019)

Wir arbeiten dran


----------



## Waller Michel (18. Oktober 2019)

Klingt wirklich toll !
Ich war schon in unzähligen Ländern auf der ganzen Welt zum Angeln ,aber in Grönland noch nicht !
Aber das ist bestimmt ein Paradies, jedenfalls wenn das Wetter einigermaßen passig ist. 

LG Michael


----------



## jvonzun (18. Oktober 2019)

schöner Bericht, Petri!
Cool, dass es dort auch noch Strecken gibt, die nicht fly-only sind, das muss ich mir somit genauer anschauen!


----------



## Elmar Elfers (18. Oktober 2019)

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Klingt wirklich toll !
> Ich war schon in unzähligen Ländern auf der ganzen Welt zum Angeln ,aber in Grönland noch nicht !
> Aber das ist bestimmt ein Paradies, jedenfalls wenn das Wetter einigermaßen passig ist.
> 
> LG Michael



Das Spannende finde ich, dass in so vielen Flüssen Saiblinge vorkommen und man nicht unbedingt die teuren Lodges oder Topflüsse besuchen muss, um diese wunderbaren Fische zu fangen. Ja, Fischen bei Dauerregen ist auch fürs Fotografieren blöd. Aber wie sooft wechseln sich Wolken, Regen und Sonne ab.



jvonzun schrieb:


> schöner Bericht, Petri!
> Cool, dass es dort auch noch Strecken gibt, die nicht fly-only sind, das muss ich mir somit genauer anschauen!



Ja, wir konnten beides machen. Zum Glück gibt es viele Gewässer und jeder fischt, wie es ihm passt


----------



## Waller Michel (19. Oktober 2019)

Ich habe mich jetzt bezüglich Grönland mal etwas eingelesen. .....klingt wirklich fantastisch, allerdings muss ich dafür dann paar Euro vorher auf die hohe Kannte legen, das kostet summa sumarum schon bisschen was !
Trotzdem ist es wohl absolut sein Geld wert, war auch schon 2 mal in Alaska, das war auch nicht billig aber sein Geld wert !

LG Michael


----------



## Elmar Elfers (19. Oktober 2019)

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Ich habe mich jetzt bezüglich Grönland mal etwas eingelesen. .....klingt wirklich fantastisch, allerdings muss ich dafür dann paar Euro vorher auf die hohe Kannte legen, das kostet summa sumarum schon bisschen was !
> Trotzdem ist es wohl absolut sein Geld wert, war auch schon 2 mal in Alaska, das war auch nicht billig aber sein Geld wert !
> 
> LG Michael



Moin! Ja, der Sparstrumpf muss ein wenig leiden. Aber dafür ist es ein Erlebnis, an das man sich lange erinnert. Leider beißen solche Fische nicht um die Ecke in Holland, Dänemark oder Österreich. Ist immer davon abhängig, was man erleben möchte und bereit ist, zu investieren. Aber wie Du schon schreibst: Alaska war ebenfalls teuer, doch Du weißt, wofür Du gespart hast  Wo warst Du?


----------



## Waller Michel (19. Oktober 2019)

Hallo, hatte eigentlich fast ganz Alaska abgefahren, muss dazu sagen das ich dort Verwandtschaft hatte und 4 Monate Zeit. Der Yokon River war natürlich auch mein absolutes top Erlebnis. 
Meist hatte ich mit einem gemieteten Camper die Flüsse und Seen unsicher gemacht. 
Alaska ist auch absolute top Natur aber genau wie Grönland muss das Wetter ein wenig mitspielen. 
Wenn man dort einen Schneeinbruch hat ist halt anders als hier im Winter am Angelsee !
Achso ,die Stechfliegen können kräftig nerven  Aber auch Fische bis zum Abwinken. 

LG Michael


----------



## Elmar Elfers (10. November 2019)

Das ist natürlich beides top: Verwandtschaft und viel Zeit. Irgendwann wollen mein Frau und ich auch mal mit dem Camper durch Alaska touren. Oder Kanada. Gibt noch so schöne wilde Ziele. Viechzeug gehört einfach dazu, wenn man draußen sein möchte.


----------



## Waller Michel (12. November 2019)

Ja ,das ist natürlich absolut top ,in Nordamerika kann man ein ganzes Jahr verbringen und hat trotzdem noch lange nicht alles gesehen, geschweige beangelt .War auch mit nem Campervan unterwegs und kann das absolut nur empfehlen! Gerade ganz oben im Norden können natürlich die Nächte feucht und kalt werden, dann ist es schon Luxus wenn man ein warmes Bett hat. Auch kommen natürlich in diesen Regionen immer wieder Bären und Wölfe in den Bereich wo man angelt ,die Bedrohung ist zwar minder aber im Zweifelsfall hat man dann doch einen anderen Schutz als im Zelt .

LG Michael


----------



## Elmar Elfers (12. November 2019)

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Ja ,das ist natürlich absolut top ,in Nordamerika kann man ein ganzes Jahr verbringen und hat trotzdem noch lange nicht alles gesehen, geschweige beangelt .War auch mit nem Campervan unterwegs und kann das absolut nur empfehlen! Gerade ganz oben im Norden können natürlich die Nächte feucht und kalt werden, dann ist es schon Luxus wenn man ein warmes Bett hat. Auch kommen natürlich in diesen Regionen immer wieder Bären und Wölfe in den Bereich wo man angelt ,die Bedrohung ist zwar minder aber im Zweifelsfall hat man dann doch einen anderen Schutz als im Zelt .
> 
> LG Michael



Die Natur ist einfach umwerfend. Ich mag die raue Landschaft. Während meiner Alaskatouren habe ich drei Bären sehen können: Der erste Pelz lag schlafend in King Salmon neben dem Steg zum Wasserflieger. Die anderen beiden besuchten uns am gegenüberliegenden Ufer in der King Point Lodge und waren blitzschnell im Gebüsch verschwunden.


----------



## fishhawk (12. November 2019)

Hallo,



Waller Michel schrieb:


> Ja ,das ist natürlich absolut top ,in Nordamerika kann man ein ganzes Jahr verbringen und hat trotzdem noch lange nicht alles gesehen, geschweige beangelt



Wenn du statt "Jahr" "Leben" verwendet hättest, würde ich dir zustimmen. 



Waller Michel schrieb:


> die Bedrohung ist zwar minder aber im Zweifelsfall hat man dann doch einen anderen Schutz als im Zelt



Der erfahrenste Bärenforscher Japans hat es m.W. vorgezogen in Sibirien statt im stickigen Blockhaus im Zelt zu übernachten. 
Diese Entscheidung hat im leider das Leben gekostet.


----------



## Waller Michel (12. November 2019)

Also ,wie schon geschrieben ich war lange und auch öfters da oben. Das macht mich allerdings nicht zum Experten, trotzdem kann ich eines sagen, wenn man einige Regeln einhält, nicht den Helden spielt, eine gesunde Distanz wahrt und zusätzlich noch den gesunden Menschenverstand nutzt ,hat man sich schnell an die Anwesenheit solcher großen Raubtiere gewöhnt. 
Ich habe viele von ihnen gesehen aber mich niemals wirklich bedroht gefühlt. 
Trotzdem ist es halt wirklich so ,gerade Nachts bietet ein Camper halt zusätzlich Schutz und ein sicheres Gefühl. 
Wir hatten immer ein großkalibriges Jagdgewehr dabei aber kamen niemals in die Situation das wir darüber nachgedacht haben es zu benutzen, auch nicht für einen Warnschuss. Immerhin sind es ja auch die Menschen die in den Lebenstraum der Tiere eindringen. 

LG


----------

